# Моделизм > Общие вопросы >  Создание беспилотника

## ht1515

вообщем есть мини самолеты(модели) ,которые управляемы радиоуправлением. 

Где можно посмотреть, узнать больше о том как изготавливать такие самолеты(чертежы, детали, бензин какой надо, мотор и тд)? 

Я просто никогда не занимался этим делом, поэтому извините за тупой вопрос ,если что.

----------


## Carrey

Начните с http://www.pilotage-rc.ru/catalogue/15_/15_25/
Пилот - Вы. Если хотите делать автономный летательный аппарат, это уже совсем другой разговор. 8)

----------


## ht1515

http://www.pilotage-rc.ru/catalogue/15_/15_15/RC9860/



> Технические характеристики:
> Длина, мм: 1298
> Размах крыла, мм: 1396
> Площадь крыла, дм&#178;: 38.6
> Рекомендуемый полетный вес, г: 2000 - 2200
> Тип двигателя: DT3025/xx – DT4123/хх


Я так понял что длительность полета зависит от аккумулятора.
Н-р емкость 2170 мАч сколько даст  часов полета?

----------


## xasan

> вообщем есть мини самолеты(модели) ,которые управляемы радиоуправлением. 
> 
> Где можно посмотреть, узнать больше о том как изготавливать такие самолеты(чертежы, детали, бензин какой надо, мотор и тд)? 
> 
> Я просто никогда не занимался этим делом, поэтому извините за тупой вопрос ,если что.


Зайдите на этот форум http://forum.rcdesign.ru/ ,там все о летающих моделях самолетов, вертолетов, авто, лодок: чертежи, стройки, покупки, полеты, полеты по телеметрии и т.п. 
Сам летаю на RC-вертолете Raptor-30 и самолете Cу-29. Будут вопросы обращайтесь.

----------


## xasan

> http://www.pilotage-rc.ru/catalogue/15_/15_15/RC9860/
> 
> Я так понял что длительность полета зависит от аккумулятора.
> Н-р емкость 2170 мАч сколько даст  часов полета?


CAP 232 самолет пока не для вас, если вы вообще не летали на RC- моделях. Полет продлится максимум 10сек, потом в щепки. CAP 232 самолет строгий в управлении, посадочная скорость большая, в общем не для новичка т.е. нужен опыт управления подобными моделями. Емкость  LiPo аккумулятора с 3-мя банками и 2170 мАч хватит на 8 мин. спокойного полета и 5 мин. в пилотажном режиме.
Начинать надо с простых, учебных самолетов, так называемых ЕРР это самолеты сделанные из материала похожего на пенопласт, еще нужен программа симулятор полетов для обучения и отработки техники пилотирования, взлета и посадки.
Зайдите на форум, что я указал выше, там все узнаете. Там есть разделы для новичков, на чем надо начинать летать и т.п.
А модели бывают и такими, F-14 с ТРД http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOd-TRxBhB4

----------

